# X-Server mit Schatten und echter Transparenz

## ian!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vorsicht: Hier wird eine Entwicklungsversion benutzt. Will heissen, daß der X-Server nicht unbedingt in jeder Karten-Treiber/Kernelversion/Windowmanager Konstellation funktionierenden muss.

Ihr wurdet gewarnt!  :Wink: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da die Nachfrage wächst, hier mal ein How-To zum Thema "X-Server mit Schatten und echter Transparenz".

Ich gehe hier von einer existierenden xorg-Installation (stable) aus. Ich habe das jetzt einfach mal so aus dem Kopf runtergeschrieben. Sollte aber soweit funktionieren.

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/

echo 'x11-base/xorg-x11' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo 'x11-misc/xcompmgr' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo 'x11-misc/transset' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo 'x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo 'x11-misc/xcompmgr ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo 'x11-misc/transset ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo 'x11-misc/ttmkfdir ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -u x11-base/xorg-x11

emerge x11-misc/transset

emerge x11-misc/xcompmgr

echo 'Section "extensions"' >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf

echo 'Option "Composite" "Enable"' >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf

echo 'EndSection' >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

X neustarten und mit xcompmgr -c z.B. die Schatten einschalten. Mit transset kann man einzelne Windows transparent setzen. Hierbei kann man transset auch einen Wert mitgeben (0.0 - 1.0).

Viel Spaß damit,

ian!

EDIT: Warnhinweis hinzugefügt. Hätte ich vielleicht früher machen sollen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## amdunlock

krass. danke  :Very Happy: 

bin grad am emergen. hat schon jemand erfahrungen dazu ?

man koennte die ja in diesem thread sammeln, sowie bugs und sowas.  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Gutes howto.

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Zumindest bei nvidia Karten sollte man 

Option   "RenderAccel"   "1"

in der device section (also da wo auch Driver "nvidia" steht) der xorg.conf nicht vergessen, da es dadurch um einiges schneller wird.

Wie es bei anderen Karten aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.

----------

## boris64

ich vermisse auch noch folgenden eintrag für die /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

sehr nett, soweit, weiter so  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

wer nicht lesen kann

*arg*

ich kauf mir ne neue brille  :Sad: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## Pamino

und wie macht man das ganze sicher wiede rückgängig?

----------

## ossi

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> und wie macht man das ganze sicher wiede rückgängig?

 

na einfach xp drüberbügeln   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ne mal ehrlich wie wohl !?

warscheinlich genau andersrum!

----------

## slyght

Ich benutze zur Zeit noch x-free und würde x-org gerne mal austesten... kann ich beides irgendwie parallel installieren um Anderungen ggf einfacher wieder rückgängig zu machen?

----------

## Pamino

 *ossi wrote:*   

>  *Pamino wrote:*   und wie macht man das ganze sicher wiede rückgängig? 
> 
> na einfach xp drüberbügeln   
> 
> ne mal ehrlich wie wohl !?
> ...

 hey, genial!   :Very Happy: 

Aber wie kehrt man dieses echo zeugs um? Mein Xorg will nämlich nimma nach nem neustart und hab kein bock irgendeinen fehler zu suchen um schatten mit wohlmöglich sch*** performace zu haben  :Very Happy:  Hab grad portage neu emergt weil da ja was irgenwie dran rumgepfuscht wurde durch die befehle, oder? *gg*

----------

## slyght

 *Pamino wrote:*   

>  *ossi wrote:*    *Pamino wrote:*   und wie macht man das ganze sicher wiede rückgängig? 
> 
> na einfach xp drüberbügeln   
> 
> ne mal ehrlich wie wohl !?
> ...

 

du musst einfach die entsprechende Datei editieren (z.B. mit nano) und den Eintrag wieder entfernen...

----------

## LL0rd

 *Quote:*   

> emerge x11-misc/transset
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821 to /
> ...

 

mach ich da was falsch?

----------

## Sas

 *Pamino wrote:*   

>  *ossi wrote:*    *Pamino wrote:*   und wie macht man das ganze sicher wiede rückgängig? 
> 
> na einfach xp drüberbügeln   
> 
> ne mal ehrlich wie wohl !?
> ...

 Du entfernst jeweils die lezten drei Zeilen in /etc/portage/package.unmask, /etc/portage/package.keywords und /etc/X11/xorg.conf und führst anschließend "emerge -C transset xcompmgr && emerge -u xorg-x11" aus.

----------

## Pamino

 *Sas wrote:*   

>  *Pamino wrote:*    *ossi wrote:*    *Pamino wrote:*   und wie macht man das ganze sicher wiede rückgängig? 
> 
> na einfach xp drüberbügeln   
> 
> ne mal ehrlich wie wohl !?
> ...

 Hallelulja  :Very Happy:  Diese konkrete Antwort gibt mir Hoffnung dass mein xorg wieder mit ati läuft. Zumindest installiert er etz ne andere xorg version   :Smile:  Ich hab noch ne generelle Frage: X nimmt doch die XF86Config-4 nach dem Ausfürhen von fglrxconfig und opengl-update ati, oder ist das seit xorg nicht mehr der fall (xorg.conf)?

----------

## tgurr

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Ich hab noch ne generelle Frage: X nimmt doch die XF86Config-4 nach dem Ausfürhen von fglrxconfig und opengl-update ati, oder ist das seit xorg nicht mehr der fall (xorg.conf)?

 

Solange es eine xorg.conf gibt wird diese auch benutzt, wenn aber keine vorhanden ist greift xorg automatisch auf die (alte) XF86Config zu.

MfG. Psy

----------

## manuels

also ich wollt das ganze auch mal ausprobieren, und hab erstmal XFree86 runtergeschmissen.

Dann hab ich xorg-x11 emerged und dann alles wie oben beschrieben gemacht.

auch  RenderAccel aktiviert und nvidia-kernel sowie nvidia-glx reemerged.

Aber:

- ich kann keine fenster mehr verschieben: dann stürzt X ab.

- einige Fonts sehen anders aus - vielleicht muss ich nochwas wie anti-aliasing aktivieren.

- idesk zeigt keine icons mehr an und die schriftfarbe ist invertiert.

- das beenden von X hat einen lila bildschirm mit absturz zufolge.

hat jemand ne idee, wie ich aus dieser schei*** wieder raus komme?

Manuel

----------

## manuels

ahh, wenn ich 

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection 
```

weg lasse, kann ich die fenster wieder verschieben und idesk funktioniert auch wieder.

aber der rest der Probleme bleibt. außerdem kann ich dann ja keine schatten aktivieren   :Crying or Very sad: 

wieso denn bloss?  :Sad: 

----------

## ian!

 *manuels wrote:*   

> - ich kann keine fenster mehr verschieben: dann stürzt X ab.
> 
> - einige Fonts sehen anders aus - vielleicht muss ich nochwas wie anti-aliasing aktivieren.
> 
> - idesk zeigt keine icons mehr an und die schriftfarbe ist invertiert.
> ...

 

Erstmal alles an "extra" ausschalten. Fontpfade hast du nach /usr/share/fonts/... abgeändert?

Ansonsten: Nicht fluchen. Dafür ist es halt ~x86. Da muss nicht unbedingt immer alles funktionieren. Dafür haben wir den Zweig.

----------

## ian!

 *manuels wrote:*   

> ahh, wenn ich 
> 
> ```
> Section "Extensions"
> 
> ...

 

Naja. Composite ist gerade die Extension die das ermöglicht. Ohne das geht da nicht viel in der Richtung. Nehm' doch mal RenderAccell raus und probiere es dann mal erneut. Welcher nvidia-Treiber kommt denn zum Einsatz?

----------

## manuels

well, well, well.

das mit dem absturz am ende liegt wohl daran, dass ich 2 GraKarten habe und auf jedem Monitor ne X-Session läuft - stürzt auch mit Xinerama ab.

Die Font-Pfade hab ich jetzt geändert, aber ohne ergebnis.

RenderAccell an/ausschalten bringt leider auch nichts.

achja, und emerge sagt:

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4
```

... wäre mit egal, wenn das mit dem schatten erstmal nicht läuft, aber wenigstens der Xinerama-Modus solls wieder tun...  :Crying or Very sad: 

achja, nochwas:

wenn X abstürzt, krieg ich im log die letzten zeilen:

```

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources

 

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

 

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

 

 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

 

(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources

 

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

 

FatalError re-entered, aborting

Caught signal 8.  Server aborting

 

```

- die wiki bringt mich leider auch nicht weiter

----------

## ian!

Um mal einen Beweis zu erbringen.. bei mir sieht das wie folgt aus:

http://62.75.252.192/private/composite/3.jpg

----------

## dakjo

Muuaaahhh, krasse sache das .....

@ian! Ich dacht du stehst da eher auf ultimate stable ????? Ach ne is ja Bratpfanne  :Wink: 

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> emerge x11-misc/transset
> 
> gcc -O3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-xp `pkg-config --cflags xcomposite xfixes xdamage xrender` -c dsimple.c
> 
> /bin/sh: line 1: pkg-config: command not found
> ...

 

Installier mal pkgconfig (emerge pkgconfig), das wird mittlerweile häufig verwendet um Linker-Flags mitzugeben die hier offensichtlich fehlen.

----------

## Sas

Ja, is schon ne sexy Sache. Nur auf meinem Laptop ohne 3D-Beschleunigung verständlicherweise nicht so  :Wink: 

----------

## Aldo

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> ... -mcpu=i686 ... -march=athlon-xp

 

Welchen Sinn macht diese Kombination in den CFLAGS?

Ist -march nicht dominant gegenüber -mcpu bzw. beinhaltet dieses Argument nicht schon?

----------

## Aproxx

Danke für das Howto, ich werds am Abend ausprobieren.

Kann man die Transparenz auch so einstellen, das alle inaktiven Fenster eine gewisse Transparenz haben und das gerade aktive eine andere?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Sas

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   ... -mcpu=i686 ... -march=athlon-xp 
> 
> Welchen Sinn macht diese Kombination in den CFLAGS?
> 
> Ist -march nicht dominant gegenüber -mcpu bzw. beinhaltet dieses Argument nicht schon?

 Siehst du schon richtig, das ist Quatsch. -march impliziert -mcpu.

----------

## m00re

Also funktionieren tut das ja ansich, nur ist das alles noch so verdammt langsam dass man es nicht wirklich benutzen kann. Ich hab nen AthlonXP 2000+ und ne Radeon 7500 mit DRI aktiviert, aber wenn ich den Schatten aktiviert habe, ist das verschieben von Fenstern sehr langsam und bei Transparenz die Responsivness der Anwendungen sehr gering. Also für den Alltag find ich das nicht akzeptabel. 

Ausserdem hab ich festgestellt, dass die neuere Xorg Version anscheinend nicht richtig mit Metacity/Gnome zusammenspielt, da das Maximieren eines Fensters über die Taskleiste hinausgeht....

Trotzdem danke fürs Howto.

Gruß Jens

----------

## ralph

Hast du es mal mit RenderAccel versucht, damit sollte es deutlich schneller sein.

Wie oben schon gesagt weiß ich nicht, ob das auch mit ATI Karten geht, aber du kannst es ja einfach mal versuchen.

----------

## PrakashP

@Sas

Nö falsch. Die cflags oben sollten anders herum verwendet werden um Sinn zu machen.

-march ist sozusagen das Kompatibiltätsflag, kann etwa i686 sein, damit es auf allen Artchitekturen ab i686 läuft

-mtune/-mcpu ist das optimizing flag. Dh. man kann den code auf eine bestimmte Architektur optimieren, wenn die hardware nicht dem -mtune entspricht, gibts ein fallback auf den march code.

Darum würde (mit gcc 3.4) -march=i686 -mtune=athlon-xp mehr Sinn machen.

----------

## m00re

Mit RenderAccel werden die Schatten um einiges schneller dargestellt, nur bei der Transparenz ists noch sehr lahm, eigentlich wie vorher. Aber vielleicht liegts ja am fehlenden Support for "component alpha (subpixel) rendering" beim Radeontreiber von Xorg.... Danke schonmal für den Hinweis.

----------

## Anarcho

Hm, leider bekomm ich das nicht richtig hin.

Bei mir fehlt die damage extension.

Habe xorg neu installiert, version 6.7.999 

Wie bekomme ich die damage extension?

----------

## pulgitaflo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Bei mir fehlt die damage extension. 

 

Sicher? Wenn du den Eintrag

```

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

in Xorg.conf gemacht hast, sollte die extension geladen werden. Hast du denn das Logfile überprüft? Um dann Schatten und Transparenz zu bekommen, musst du dann erst noch xcompmgr starten - vielleicht hast du das vergessen? Das composite use flag von keiths xserver braucht`s jedenfalls nicht mehr...

Viel Erfolg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Anarcho

Jo, hatte zuerst die extension composite vergessen. 

Daraufhin hat xcompmgr gemeckert.

Daraufhin habe ich das eingetragen.

Nun meckert er aber das er die Damage extension nicht finden kann.

Wenn ich die hinzufüge, startet xorg nicht mehr, weil es die damage extension nicht findet.

Ganz doof bin ich auch nicht....

----------

## ian!

Was gibt uns ein grep -i damage /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## amdunlock

hmm bei mir werden in kuickshow und digikam keine bilder mehr angezeigt. kann ich das irgendwie beheben ? egal ob xcompmgr aus, oder an ist, denn wenn es an ist, geht auch mplayer nicht. danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> hmm bei mir werden in kuickshow und digikam keine bilder mehr angezeigt. kann ich das irgendwie beheben ? egal ob xcompmgr aus, oder an ist, denn wenn es an ist, geht auch mplayer nicht. danke 

 

Schau mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214639

----------

## amdunlock

thx, das hat geholfen. habe da zwar mal reingeschaut, aber irgendwie war ich da abgelenkt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## defel

works for me ..  Thx fürs HowTo!  :Smile: 

http://defel.de/images/screenies/xorg-shadow-tranc.png

Das geniale an der Sache ist, dass das Waimea-Projekt wieder lebt  :Smile: 

Es treten bei mir allerdings noch 2 Probs auf. 

Das Rootfenster wird anfangs nicht refreshed, d.h. alle Fensterbewegungen werden ins Rootfenster gezeichnet. Die andere Sache ist, dass die Menüs von Fluxbox und Waimea nicht korrekt angezeigt werden. Die Schrift ist verschoben. Beide Probleme treten nur auf wenn xcompmgr gestartet ist.

Sind das Bugs oder lassen sich die Fehler wegkonfigurieren?

----------

## ian!

Bei mir läuft das nun 3 Tage stable und ohne nennenswerte Probleme (bis auf  mplayer). Harren wir der Dinge die da kommen mögen.

/me sieht ein 6.8.0 am Firnament erleuchten..  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

thx ian!  :Very Happy: 

klappt auch mit meinem amd64...

die schriften sind bei mir nun auch bissl komisch... und die schatten nerven bissl ^^

----------

## ian!

Meines erachtens sind die Schriften in 6.7.99'er builds wesentlich "klarer" dargestellt als noch in den 6.7.0'ern.

----------

## kriz

also so wie das aussieht werden bei euch die standard fonts in 75dpi/100dpi installiert.

bei mir sind nach nem update auf 6.7.99.902 beide ordner leer.

_seltsam_ 

mfg

----------

## Sas

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @Sas
> 
> Nö falsch. Die cflags oben sollten anders herum verwendet werden um Sinn zu machen.
> 
> -march ist sozusagen das Kompatibiltätsflag, kann etwa i686 sein, damit es auf allen Artchitekturen ab i686 läuft
> ...

 Ich weiß nicht, ob sich da beim GCC 3.4 grundlegend was geändert hat, aber im 3.3er überschreibt -march definitiv -mcpu, siehe man page.

----------

## PrakashP

Die haben es ungenau ausgedrückt. -march überschreibt -mcpu, wenn -mcpu die "kleinere" Architektur (oder evt besser ausgedrückt kleinere Untermenge) ist. Sonste hätte doch -mcpu nie Sinn... Darum hatte man mit gcc 3.4 -mcpu in -mtune umbenannt um es deutlicher zu machen.

----------

## Realmaker

Kann jemand mit einer Radeon seine Erfahrungen posten?

----------

## hiroki

jo klar kann ich. höhö

habe eine ati mobility radeon 9600 mit 64mb.

yo, und, was soll ich schon sagen. man kann halt "fglrx" nicht nutzen, stattdessen muss manden treiber "radeon" [von x.org selbst] benutzen, der aber natürlich vieeel langsamer ist als er sein könnte. und wenn man dann noch die tollen features aktiviert in der xorg.conf und xcompmgr aufruft... dann finde ich es (wenn man NUR schatten benutzt) ganz flott. also kaum geschwindigkeitseinbußen... aber mit transparenz wird das ganze eeeeelendig lahm!!!! also ... benutze ich es im moment gar nicht. weder schatten noch transparenz. denn schatten bei großen [auch maximierten] fenstern ist auch langsam...yo. im großen und ganzen bin ich... ehm.. enttäuscht. lol

zumal ich mit einem bug überrascht wurde [verzerrte fensterränder, teilweise auch kontextmenus z.b. bei waimea], lass ich die finger davon. noch

solange bis.. ehm.. der bug weg ist (über den sich schon mehrere beklagen) und das ganze flotter wird  :Wink: 

----------

## ignatz

Mh, ich weiß nicht wie es anderen hier geht, aber ich kann ian's screen nicht "nachstellen". Ich hab ne nvidia Karte mit aktuellem treiber laufen. Transparaenz und Schatten funktioniert auch alles, wenn ich allerdings versuche OpenGL und Transparenz gleichzeitig zu nutzen, führt das unweigerlich zu einem Systemabsturz. Dabei muss ich nichtmal unebdingt glxgears selbst transparent machen, sondern nur irgend ein transparentes Fenster irgednwo rumliegen haben. Schatten hingegen sind kein Problem....

Ihr könnt ja einfach mal berichten ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen habt

----------

## UTgamer

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Um mal einen Beweis zu erbringen.. bei mir sieht das wie folgt aus:
> 
> http://62.75.252.192/private/composite/3.jpg

 

Ian, die glxgears Werte wären um den Faktor 250 langsamer als die die ich gerade nutze. Wie hoch wäre denn der Wert, ohne Transparenz und Schatten?

Ich wäre äußerst am Unterschied interressiert, wegen meines UnrealTournamentxxxx.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Wenn ich den neuen xorg mit dem radeon-Modul starten will bekomme ich nur n schwarzen Bildschirm und das System freezt komplett. Also bei mir will das überhaupt nicht laufen.

----------

## Realmaker

Wenn das so ist, wie ihr es alle erzählt, werde ich wohl warten müssen  :Sad: 

----------

## Konsti

Absolut Krass, die xorg Jungs haben es geschafft. Lang ersehnt und jetzt funktioniert es super   :Very Happy: 

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Super!

K

PS.: Windows wieder ueberholt, aber eigentlich interessiert das ja keinen was Win* macht, aber...

----------

## tm130

Wunderbar - hier klappt es auch hervorragend!Last edited by tm130 on Thu Sep 23, 2004 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Gibts hier auch irgendwen, der es mit ner Radeon 9600 zum Laufen bekommen hat? Ich hab die Wahl zwischen kompletten Freeze oder einem gar nicht erst startendem xorg...

----------

## hiroki

hi!

also ich habe hier eine ATI mobility Radeon 9600... und hier lööft alles. bis auf, dass unter XFCE4 und Enlightenment bei mir jeweils ein Bug den Spaß etwas verdirbt....[sprich: ich darf xcompmgr nicht aktivieren sonst gibts derbe darstellungsfehler] (ja ich habe gestern erst vom CVS neu kompiliert)... ansonsten aber (KDE, Gnome, FVWM, PWM, etc.) [ok, Waimea geht bei mir auch nicht) läuft (wenn auch nicht grad schnell mit eingeschalteter transparenz). mit dem ATI treiber habe ich es noch nicht probiert, mit dem xorg-radeon-treiber geht es.... da ist schatten allein auch recht flott  :Smile: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Naja, ich hab wieder auf den 6.7.0 gedowngradet. Der läuft jetzt auch wieder.

Mit der CVS hab ichs weder mit radeon noch fglrx zum laufen bekommen. Ich warte erst mal ab was sich noch tut.

----------

## Wiebel

DANKE ian! *freu*

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## Tharo

Klasse. Bei mir kommt jedes mal folgendes:

```
 emerge x11-misc/transset

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "x11-misc/transset".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

Unnuh ? -_-;

----------

## ian!

 *Tharo wrote:*   

> Klasse. Bei mir kommt jedes mal folgendes:
> 
> ```
>  emerge x11-misc/transset
> 
> ...

 

So wie es in der Anleitung auch u.a. steht (vorausgesetzt es ist ein x86-System):

```
echo 'x11-misc/transset' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo 'x11-misc/transset ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Tharo

Hab ich ja. Das ist ja das Problem...

[EDIT] hab nochmal alles gelöscht und neu geschrieben. nun scheint es zu gehen o.O k.A wieso

n00b lässt grüssen *boooing*

----------

## Tharo

ich schon wieder :/

Mein x hat es natürlich gelegt *grummel* folgende Meldungen geben mir rätzel auf:

 *Quote:*   

> .. failed to load module "speedo" (...) module "Keyboard"

 

Vorschläge? Ahnung wie ich wieder ein laufendes x bekomme ohne recompile? -_-;

Die echos rückgängig machen bringt es in jedem Fall nicht.

----------

## Wiebel

So nachdem ich jetzt meinen tollen schattigen und transparenten Desktop geniesen kann, muss ich doch ein zwei Drawbacks erwähnen.

 Beim resizen mit Fensterinhalt verhält sich die transparez bzw. der schatten sehr seltsam, hab jetzt auf resize ohne fensterinhalt umgeschaltet.

 Während ich mit xcompmgr weder dazu in der lage bin die Schatten / Transparenzen wieder auszuschalten bzw. zwischen -c und -s umzuschalten, erledigt ein mplayer -vo x11 ... die Angelegenheit zuverlässig und schnell, was ich doch etwas seltsam finde aber ok.

Im Gegensatz zu dem was auf ian!s screenshot zu sehen ist gelingt es mir nicht glxgears transparent zu bekommen (window-deko wird transparent aber die gears selbst bleiben opac, ausserdem konnte ich einmal einen X-crash beobachten als ich ein gl-Game starten wollte.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen ich bin (auch von der Geschwindigkeit) mächtig beeindruckt. (nvidia Ti-4200)

Ein kleines bisschen mehr Doku, ausser den Changelogs, zu xcompmgr und transset, wären echt mal hilfreich. *sigh*

----------

## ian!

 *Tharo wrote:*   

> ich schon wieder :/
> 
> Mein x hat es natürlich gelegt *grummel* folgende Meldungen geben mir rätzel auf:
> 
>  *Quote:*   .. failed to load module "speedo" (...) module "Keyboard" 
> ...

 

Du hast die XF86Config so übernommen wie sie war, scheint mir. Ich hoffe du hast die Fontpfade umgeändert?

Zum eigentlichen Problem:

Kommentiere in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf die Zeile in der Section Module aus, die daß Modul Speedo läd. Danach ändere in der Section InputDevice den Driver von Keyboard nach kdb ab. Danach sollte dein ohne Probleme starten.

----------

## Tharo

Das es sich dabei um eine font handelt ist mir dann irgendwann auch klar geworden.

Nur das Keyboard macht nun noch stress und eine änderung des "driver" atr. nach "kdb" hat leider den fehler überhaupt nicht verändert :/

*weiter config file liess* 

EDIT: Habs gelöst ... -_-; vielen dank für deine hilfe

----------

## Wiebel

Um die fonts so zu erhalten wie man das gewohnt ist, ist es nötig xorg-x11 mit den bitmap-fonts zu bauen.

```
USE="bitmap-fonts" emerge xorg-x11
```

oder

```
euse -E bitmap-fonts && emerge xorg-x11
```

----------

## Ulukay

also sobald ich xcompmgr starte is alles SAUlahm

wie kann man das beschleunigen?

(grafikkarte: Matrox G400)

----------

## ian!

 *Ulukay wrote:*   

> also sobald ich xcompmgr starte is alles SAUlahm

 

Du weisst was da 'im Inneren' passiert?

 *Ulukay wrote:*   

> wie kann man das beschleunigen?

 

Hardware aufrüsten.

----------

## Ulukay

nein weiss ich nicht!

und nein ich rüste auch sicherlich nicht """""auf""""" 

ausser du nennst mir eine grafikkarte die eine gleich gute Signalqualität besitzt und auch (im normalen X) so schnell ist

(die 6800U ist in 2D langsamer als die G400)

und der restliche pc isn P4 2,8Ghz HT mit 1Gb Ram und Raid1

----------

## PrakashP

Matrox sagen, daß die vernünftige Treiber programmieren sollen.

----------

## ruth

hi,

*yipiiiiiieeeee*

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.8.0/src/

es ist soweit... *freu*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## boris64

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Matrox sagen, daß die vernünftige Treiber programmieren sollen.

 

...oder endlich konsequenzen aus dem matrox-desaster ziehen und die karte durchbrechen.

matrox kümmert sich nämlich scheinbar einen dreck um seine linuxgemeinde (man schaue einfach mal ins matroxforum).

kauf dir eine nvidia-karte, weil imho bester treibersupport.

----------

## PrakashP

Und für perfekte Signalqualität gibt es ja DVI.

----------

## ian!

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> *yipiiiiiieeeee*
> 
> http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.8.0/src/
> 
> es ist soweit... *freu*

 

Noch nicht ganz: http://freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2004-September/003013.html

----------

## Ulukay

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *PrakashKC wrote:*   Matrox sagen, daß die vernünftige Treiber programmieren sollen. 
> 
> ...oder endlich konsequenzen aus dem matrox-desaster ziehen und die karte durchbrechen.
> 
> matrox kümmert sich nämlich scheinbar einen dreck um seine linuxgemeinde (man schaue einfach mal ins matroxforum).
> ...

 

matrox desaster?

hattest du denn je eine g400 unter linux?

der 2D speed ist über jeden zweifel erhaben (mal ausgenommen die neuen spielerein im 6.8.0)

mit der g400 hatte ich auch kein einziges Stabilitätsproblem, oder musste treiber patchen damit ich nen aktuellen kernel nutzen kann   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Kompilieren von Xorg war zwar kein Thema, aber bevor ich jetzt nocheinmal 30 Pakete durch ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" sauge, warte ich lieber, bis das ganze stable wird..

----------

## boris64

@Ulukay

"2D speed"? *kratzamkopf*

also dass eine matroxkarte früher (ich betone "früher") mal ein qualitativ 

besseres bild anzeigen konnte ist ja allseits bekannt (ich selbst hatte eine mystique I&II+G450).

ich würde glatt behaupten, das ist mittlerweile auch überholt.

als multidisplay-karte mögen matroxkarten noch in punkto 2D überzeugen

können, als 3D-karte waren alle gelesenen tests mehr als enttäuschend

und auch die hochgelobte bildqualität konnte sich von der masse nicht mehr abheben.

von der enttäuschenden treiberunterstützung mal ganz abgesehen, denn

warum sonst rufen diverse linuxuser schon zu petitionen auf, um matrox zur weiterentwicklung ihrer treiber zu drängen?

ps: oder sollte ich da was überlesen haben bzw. weisst du da was, was ich nicht weiss?

----------

## mgsnova

Also die Schatten funktionieren wunderbar aber die Transparenz will nich, nachdem ich das jeweilige Fenster angeklickt habe, beendet transset und sagt welche transparenz es eingestellt hat, das Fenster bleibt aber unverändert.

xorg: 6.7.99.904

xcompmgr: 0.1_pre20040821-r1

transset: 0.1_pre20040821

nvidia-kernel/glx: 1.0.4496-r2

Die Module speedo, xtt, dga waren nach dem emerge von xorg nicht mehr da, hab die also aus in der xorg.conf auskommentiert.

mgsnova

----------

## amne

 *Lord_Firlionel wrote:*   

> Kompilieren von Xorg war zwar kein Thema, aber bevor ich jetzt nocheinmal 30 Pakete durch ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" sauge, warte ich lieber, bis das ganze stable wird..

 

Oder du folgst dem Link in meiner Signatur und verwendest packages.keywords.

----------

## mgsnova

ok hat sich erledigt ... damit transset auch wirken kann muss xcompmgr gestartet sein ...

mgsnova

----------

## Ulukay

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> @Ulukay
> 
> "2D speed"? *kratzamkopf*
> 
> also dass eine matroxkarte früher (ich betone "früher") mal ein qualitativ 
> ...

 

die petition gilt nur für Parhelia, P650 und P750

der G400 treiber ist imho schon perfekt

und jo, ein Desktop mit einer G400 fühlt sich smoother an als einer mit ner 6800U (von ati fang ich lieber garnicht an)

----------

## ian!

Für die ganz experimentierfreudigen unter euch, habe ich hier mal ein 6.8.0 aus dem xorg-CVS zusammengeschraubt:

http://download.iansview.com/gentoo/experimental/xorg-x11-6.8.0-CVS/

Das ist kein offizielles Gentoo-ebuild/package. Also bitte keine Bugreports an bugs.gentoo.org senden, die von diesem ebuild her rühren.

Viel Spaß.. hier läuft die Version zur Zeit einwandfrei.

--ian!

Edit: Erst README lesen!

----------

## ian!

BTW ist mittlerweile das offizielle ebuild erschienen und hardmasked im Portage zu finden.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ian! wrote:*   

> BTW ist mittlerweile das offizielle ebuild erschienen und hardmasked im Portage zu finden.

 

was heißt hardmasked  :Smile:  schon laaange (seit 5min) installiert

----------

## Lenz

Hrhr, werd' mir das jetzt wohl auch mal näher anschauen müssen  :Wink: .

----------

## 3of10

hallo liebe community!

hat jemand ne idee?  :Wink: 

gruß, 3of10

defiant portage # emerge -up x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0) (try adding an '=')"

package.keywords:

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

x11-misc/xcompmgr ~x86

x11-misc/transset ~x86

package.mask:

=x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.15

=media-video/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1

<=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r6

<=kde-base/kde-3.2.9

package.unmask:

>=x11-base/xorg-x11

>=x11-misc/xcompmgr

>=x11-misc/transset

>=kde-base/kde-3.3.0

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *3of10 wrote:*   

> Calculating dependencies
> 
> !!! Problem in x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0 dependencies.
> 
> !!! "Specific key requires an operator (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0) (try adding an '=')"

 

bitte mach das einfach  :Smile: 

emerge "=<paket-mit-versionsnummer"

emerge "<paket-ohne-versionsummer>"

hth,

ciao

----------

## 3of10

hi hephaistos6,

danke für dein info!

aber mal ne frage. wieso muss man das so machen? der = operator hat ja anscheinend nix mit maskierten oder unmaskierten paketen zu tun !?

----------

## _hephaistos_

@3of10:

bitte lies dir den portage-guide durch...

naja, es gibt ja verschiedene versionen von div. paketen.

wie ich schon geschrieben habe: OHNE versionsnummer -> kein "="

MIT versionsnummer könntest du zB auch

emerge ">=<paket-mit-versionsnummer>" emergen....

usw

ciao

----------

## boris64

also, 

1. gibst du eine versionsnummer mit an (z.b. "x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0") benutze ein "=" (oder auch ein "<>", je nach bedarf)

2. gibst du keine spezielle versionsnummer mit an (z.b. "x11-base/xorg-x11"), so installiert

portage automatisch das neueste paket (je nach deiner ~ARCH)

[EDIT]

mist, zweiter.

[/EDIT]

----------

## ian!

 *3of10 wrote:*   

> package.unmask:
> 
> >=x11-base/xorg-x11
> 
> >=x11-misc/xcompmgr
> ...

 

Operatoren werden nur bei der Angabe von Versionsnummern verwendet. Also müsste es korrekt

```
x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-misc/xcompmgr

x11-misc/transset

>=kde-base/kde-3.3.0
```

oder

```
>=x11-base/xorg-x11-<version>

>=x11-misc/xcompmgr-<version>

>=x11-misc/transset-<version>

>=kde-base/kde-3.3.0
```

heissen, wobei bei ersterer grundsätzlich alle Versionen unmasked werden, bei zweiterer nur die jeweilig angegebene Version.

----------

## Phlogiston

hallo zusammen

Ich baue hier gerade das release von xorg   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe ne nvidia karte  :Wink:  Könnte mir mal jemnad kurz zusammenfassen oder erklären was ich in meiner bestehen XF86Config ändern muss, damit alles reibungsfrei läuft? Und wohin gehört die RenderAccel Option, was ist mit den Schriften und em Keyboard? Speedo? 

Ich glaube ich wäre nicht der einzige der euch dankbar wäre   :Cool: 

Grüsse Phlogiston

----------

## PrakashP

Ich habe xcompmgr wieder ausgemacht. Hat das Wechseln von Desktop zu Desktop merklich verlangsamt. Auf einem Desktop selbst ist es jedoch flott mit RenderAccel.

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

ATI hat neue Treiber rausgebracht. Allerdings scheinen die, laut Posts im Rage3D-Forum, auch nicht wirklich mit Xorg-6.8.0 zu laufen. Also noch ein bisschen gedulden.

----------

## Benson

Funzt hier prima - nur wie kann ich einzelne Programme von xcompmgr ausschliessen lassen? Habe z.B. das LiquidWether (Superkaramba-Theme) am Laufen, dort ist dann der Rahmen des Programms sichtbar, sieht neben den neuen effekten nicht gerade schön aus....

rgds

Benson

----------

## ian!

 *Benson wrote:*   

> Funzt hier prima - nur wie kann ich einzelne Programme von xcompmgr ausschliessen lassen? Habe z.B. das LiquidWether (Superkaramba-Theme) am Laufen, dort ist dann der Rahmen des Programms sichtbar, sieht neben den neuen effekten nicht gerade schön aus....

 

Das ist mit dem xcompmgr so nicht möglich und auch nicht vorgesehen. xcompmgr und transset sind allerdings - ich wiederhole das gerne - nur proof of concepts. Die Zuweisung der Composite-Attribute wie Schatten und Transparenz wird später Aufgabe der jeweiligen Windowmanager sein.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Die Zuweisung der Composite-Attribute wie Schatten und Transparenz wird später Aufgabe der jeweiligen Windowmanager sein.

 

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage. Wer ist dann bei KDE dafür zuständig KDE selber oder Qt?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist mit dem xcompmgr so nicht möglich und auch nicht vorgesehen. xcompmgr und transset sind allerdings - ich wiederhole das gerne - nur proof of concepts. Die Zuweisung der Composite-Attribute wie Schatten und Transparenz wird später Aufgabe der jeweiligen Windowmanager sein.

 

Das heisst das ich ohne diese Programme manuell zu benuzten von diesen Features noch gar nichts nutzen werde? Also ich meine die Transparenz? Oder kann man das automatisch irgendwo einstellen für zum Beispiel menus?

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> Das heisst das ich ohne diese Programme manuell zu benuzten von diesen Features noch gar nichts nutzen werde? Also ich meine die Transparenz? Oder kann man das automatisch irgendwo einstellen für zum Beispiel menus?

 

Da die momentanen Window-Manager noch nichts von dieser Funktion wissen, kann man also auch nix dazu einstellen.  :Wink: 

----------

## christophd

 *Tharo wrote:*   

> ich schon wieder :/
> 
> Mein x hat es natürlich gelegt *grummel* folgende Meldungen geben mir rätzel auf:
> 
>  *Quote:*   .. failed to load module "speedo" (...) module "Keyboard" 
> ...

 

Du musst "keyboard" schreiben (klein schreiben), in deiner xorg.conf

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *christophd wrote:*   

> Du musst "keyboard" schreiben (klein schreiben), in deiner xorg.conf

 

Das Dingens heißt seit 6.8.0 "kbd".

----------

## PrakashP

Komischerweise wollte es bei mir mit kbd nciht, aber keyboard geht...

----------

## christophd

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

>  *christophd wrote:*   Du musst "keyboard" schreiben (klein schreiben), in deiner xorg.conf 
> 
> Das Dingens heißt seit 6.8.0 "kbd".

 

in 6.7.99 hieß es noch keyboard.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *m00re wrote:*   

> Also funktionieren tut das ja ansich, nur ist das alles noch so verdammt langsam dass man es nicht wirklich benutzen kann. Ich hab nen AthlonXP 2000+ und ne Radeon 7500 mit DRI aktiviert, aber wenn ich den Schatten aktiviert habe, ist das verschieben von Fenstern sehr langsam und bei Transparenz die Responsivness der Anwendungen sehr gering. Also für den Alltag find ich das nicht akzeptabel. 
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich festgestellt, dass die neuere Xorg Version anscheinend nicht richtig mit Metacity/Gnome zusammenspielt, da das Maximieren eines Fensters über die Taskleiste hinausgeht....
> 
> Trotzdem danke fürs Howto.
> ...

 

Bei mir genau dasselbe, ebenso mit Radeon 7500 und nem Athlon XP 2000+. "RenderAccel" brachte auch hier nur bei den Schatten Abhilfe :(

----------

## b3cks

hab auch die selben probs mit ner ati radeon, aber ansonsten alles supi.

wenn schatten an is, merk ich kaum verlust (mit RenderAccel). bein transparenz läuft das system normal, aber das transparente fenster und kaum benutzbar. gdm scheint viel schneller zu laden, dafür halt der bug, dass fenster übers panel hinaus gehen. O.o

btw: gibts nen bug-report zum xdm restart problem?

wenn ich xdm restart ausführe wird gdm angeblich gestoppt, kann aber nich wieder gestartet werden. xdm start sagt, dass gdm bereits gestartet is. laut prozessliste läuft nix, was mit gdm zusammenhängt. nur xdm stop und dann xdm start funktioniert.

//edit: word sieht auch gut aus *lol*

http://b3cks.com/xorg-6.8.0-fun.png

----------

## ian!

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> btw: gibts nen bug-report zum xdm restart problem?
> 
> wenn ich xdm restart ausführe wird gdm angeblich gestoppt, kann aber nich wieder gestartet werden. xdm start sagt, dass gdm bereits gestartet is. laut prozessliste läuft nix, was mit gdm zusammenhängt. nur xdm stop und dann xdm start funktioniert.

 

Selbiges mit kdm hier.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> //edit: word sieht auch gut aus *lol*
> 
> http://b3cks.com/xorg-6.8.0-fun.png

 

Wow! So gut und sauber sieht das mittlerweile aus? Ist daß das normale Wine oder Crossover-Office?

----------

## b3cks

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   btw: gibts nen bug-report zum xdm restart problem?
> 
> wenn ich xdm restart ausführe wird gdm angeblich gestoppt, kann aber nich wieder gestartet werden. xdm start sagt, dass gdm bereits gestartet is. laut prozessliste läuft nix, was mit gdm zusammenhängt. nur xdm stop und dann xdm start funktioniert. 
> 
> Selbiges mit kdm hier.
> ...

 

guck mal ganz genau inne window list  :Wink: 

is ne citrix terminal session.

hier noch nen alter shot davon: http://b3cks.com/CitrixFun.jpg

----------

## toskala

noch ein kleiner nachtrag:

ich musste noch in die package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-misc/ttmkfdir ~x86

 

aufnehmen.

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> noch ein kleiner nachtrag:
> 
> ich musste noch in die package.keywords
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Stimmt. Ist mir die Tage bei einem Rechner auch aufgefallen. -  Aufgenommen. Danke!

----------

## toskala

hehe, funktionieren tuts ja, aber wenn ich schatten anschalte und ein fenster bewege, dann hab ich einen bildaufbau der lahm ohne ende ist  :Smile: 

p4 2,4ghz

1gb ram

geforce 4mx, 128mb ram.

aber allein wegen der geschwindigkeit des neuen xservers hat sichs massiv gelohnt. der rennt nun wirklich schnell!

----------

## ShoX

*sabber* darauf warte ich schon seit ich linux benutze. hab auch mal mit xdirectfb und so rumgebastelt aber für xorg scheint das hier ja mittlerweile ein ausgereifter (und bei mir sehr gut funktionierender) ansatz zu sein. nur beim verändern der fenstergröße hakt es darstellungs- und geschwindigkeitsmäßig.

ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn es endlich so weit ist, dass man standardmäßig die transparenz für aktive und inaktive fenster festlegen kann. dann bleiben fast keine wünsche mehr offen!

vielen dank für den hinweis!

edit: gibt es schon eine möglichkeit die transparenz irgendwie mit mausrad zu ändern?

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

ich hab das Problem das mein xserver nach "xcompmgr -c &" einfriert, sobald ich ein Fenster verschiebe o.ä.

(Ausserdem friert X auch ein, wenn ich in lyx auf "neue Datei" gehe, oder wenn ich k3b starte. (Möglicherweise QT?)

Dann hilft nur noch ein power-restart (hab keinen zweiten Rechner zum ssh-en).

Ich hab das Problem eingegrenzt auf den nvidia-Treiber, mit "nv" funktionierts zwar, ist aber zu langsam.

----------

## PrakashP

Wenn nicht schon aktiv, stell den cursor auf hw ein. Jemand konnte so das Problem lösen.

----------

## stahlsau

@PrakashKC:

vielen Dank! Alles gut, sogar lyx etc. funktionieren wieder richtig. Jetzt geniesse ich erstmal ausgiebig das eyecandy hier  :Wink: 

*edit: vielleicht sollte ich mal öfter hier um Hilfe posten statt immer tagelang selbst zu suchen  :Wink: 

----------

## xmoy

http://screenshots.opeth.ch/FLUX_xorg.png

Hm, das ganze läuft aber bei mir (Dell Latitude a366) extrem lahm  :Laughing: 

Und wie das so läuft mit Fenster in den Vorder-/Hintergrund verschieben hab ich noch nicht so raus   :Confused: 

Edit: http://screenshots.opeth.ch/MISC_xorg-kahakai.png

----------

## Phlogiston

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*   btw: gibts nen bug-report zum xdm restart problem?
> 
> wenn ich xdm restart ausführe wird gdm angeblich gestoppt, kann aber nich wieder gestartet werden. xdm start sagt, dass gdm bereits gestartet is. laut prozessliste läuft nix, was mit gdm zusammenhängt. nur xdm stop und dann xdm start funktioniert. 
> 
> Selbiges mit kdm hier.
> ...

 

Wie geht das mit citrix? Bzw. Was ist das? SO wie Vmware? Zu crossover... ja mein office läuft da auch so sauber... aber zum glück brauche ich das fast nie  :Wink: 

----------

## lr

Habe mit Deinem Guide alles hinbekommen, ian.

Einziges Manko bei der Sache ist, dass ich nach einem Systemneustart nun keine Window Titel mehr angezeigt bekomme, sondern nur irgendwelche Kästchen dort drin stehen...solche Probleme kannte ich bisher nur in zusammenhang mit Unicode.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probs oder noch viel besser: Weiss einer wie man das behebt ?  :Smile: 

Danke

LR

----------

## null_

Wie werden die Schatten eigentlich berechnet? Direkt über OpenGL oder per Software Rendering?

----------

## ian!

 *lr wrote:*   

> Hat jemand ähnliche Probs oder noch viel besser: Weiss einer wie man das behebt ? 

 

Keine solchen Probleme hier.

----------

## moe

@Phlogiston. Citrix ist am ehesten mit vnc zu vergleichen, oder besser, citrix ist quasi ein Client zu einem entfernten Windows Terminalserver.

Jedenfalls kenne ich Citrix nur als solches, weiss aber nicht was sie sonst noch alles so programmieren..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## WL(inux)

Hi Leute,

bin gerade so wie im HowTo vorgegangen und alles erfolgreich ABER:

1) Wenn ich xcompmgr -c starte dann refreshed er den desktop und ich habe überall wo kein window ist grüne Striche/Flächen (sieht aus wie signalfehler). wenn ich  ein fenster darüberziehe verschwinden sie, jedoch ist das ziemlich lästig ... hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem ?

Hab das Problem als Screenshot festgehalten: 

http://www.viennalinux.at/wl/temp.png

2) Kann ich dir größe der fensterschatten festlegen ? xcompmgr -c hat kein manual *grrr*

Meine Daten:

WM: fvwm 2.5.10

GeForce 4 Ti4400

Driver Version: 1.0-6111

----------

## WL(inux)

2) kann ich jetzt beantworten:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231286&highlight=xcompmgr

Bitte um hilfe bei 1)   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

----------

## WL(inux)

Hallo ? ist da jemand ? wäre nett wenn ich ne Antowrt bekommen könnte  :Sad: 

----------

## smg

Hi, ist ja super, nur beim minimieren von fenstern etc habe ich punkte kurzzeitig aufm desktop  :Sad: (

benutze gnome && 2.6.9-rc2-love4 + xorg 6.8-r1

vielen dank für eure hilfe

----------

## Nyxx

allerdings eine radeon 7500. mit der scheint es bei der transparenz und den schatten probleme zu geben...hat jemand ne idee woran das liegt??

----------

## MatzeOne

 *WL(inux) wrote:*   

> Hallo ? ist da jemand ? wäre nett wenn ich ne Antowrt bekommen könnte 

 

hab auch die probleme... hatte die "vorher" jedoch nicht, deswegen bin ich auch ziemlich ratlos :S

edit: dazu kommt, dass opengl nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, bekomme aber keine fehlermeldungen... bekomme bei glxgears zwar frames angezeigt aber nicht die sich drehenden rädchen  :Confused: 

----------

## zaiyon

Auch wenns langsam schon OT is:

Danke - kurzes, aber gutes Howto.

Danke auch einem den ich aus gedächtnistechnischen Gründen nicht nennen kann, der zu der Option RenderAccel für nvidia Benutzer riet, bevor ich das damit versucht hab hab ich schon ein bisschen in der xorg.conf rumgespielt aber mein X Server hing sich regelmässig auf.

Eine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, transset zu automatisieren? D.h. wenigstens irgend ein Kommando mit dem ich ohne aufs Fenster zu klicken an die Window ID komme? Würd mir gern ein kurzes Script schreiben weil ich z.B: den Mozilla immer gern auf ner bestimmten Transparenz hätte.

Ansonsten alles wunderbar.

----------

## frary

Ein gutes Howto kann man nicht lange genug loben!

Xorg 6.8 ist zwar schon offiziell, aber ich konnte mich trotzdem in diesem Thread ganz gut bedienen...und es läuft:

Gut, ich habe die ATI Probleme, d.h. der einzig funktionierende Treiber ist ein bisschen lahm, aber das hindert mich nicht daran, meine Starterbar ( xfce4 ) und andere Sachen, die ich nicht bewegen will, transparent zu machen...

Zudem funktioniert der fglrx mit Kernel 2.6.9 eh nicht ( dafür kann ich jetzt mit dem Master-Regler tatsächlich die Lautstärke regeln; Via82xx ).

Sehr beeindruckendes Feature! Nur eins: Das verschieben von transparenten Fenstern ist sehr schwerfällig, liegt das an xorg und wird noch besser, oder liegt das an Treibern bzw. Hardware ( radeon 9000pro, 128 MB )

T

----------

## deejay

mal ne blöde Frage....

wie kann ich denn jetzt schatten und transparenz für die einzelnen Fenster einstellen. Habe das auch grad mal alles installiert....

wie muss ich die beiden befehle anwenden????

----------

## Anarcho

mit xcompmgr -c | -s kannst du schatten anwerfen, aber nur global.

Und mit transset kannst du einzelne Fenster transparent schalten z.b. transset 0.5 für 50 % durchsichtig.

----------

## deejay

wie mache ich das unter KDE, das der Schatten usw. auch beim nächsten Neustart auch Automatisch wieder aktiviert ist? Bzw. wie sich einzelne Fenster Ihre Transparenz merken?

Wenn ich mit Transset zb Mozilla sage, "sei Transparent" , und ich einen neuen Mozilla aufmache, ist der Wieder normal ??

Würde mich mal interessieren

----------

## Gronau_

xcompmgr in xinitrc starten lassen. transset kann sich die einstellungen afaik nicht merken.

----------

## RealGeizt

Ist es eigentlich möglich wie bei xdirectfb alle inaktiven fenster mit hilfe von transset tranzparent zu machen und wenn man ein fenster aktiviert, dass dieses dann wieder "normal" undurchsichtig wird?

----------

## RealGeizt

nun musste ich mit erschrecken feststellen, dass wenn ich composite auf enable stelle meine nvidia treiber nicht funktionieren.

für schatten und alles andere brauche ich aber composite...nun entweder kann ich die schatten nutzen oder nur meine glx treiber...schade...ist da eine lösung in sicht?

hatte jemand das gleiche problem?! wenn ja, wie ist es gelöst worden?

danke!

----------

## Anarcho

Probier mal 

```
Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

zu deiner nvidia device section hinzuzufügen.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Probier mal 
> 
> ```
> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
> ```
> ...

 

Funktioniert...vielen Dank für den Tipp und frohe Weihnachten!

----------

## ness01

*denaltenthreadmalwiederrauskram*

Als ich heute mein system updatete stellte ich fest, dass er xorg updaten will, auf Version 2.6.8 oder so.

Im Hinterkopf hatte ich noch den thread, als alles fertig war hab ich mich mal ran gemacht. Prnzipiell läuft auch alles, aber: Ich benutze enlightenment. Wenn ich dann die, gern von mir benutzte "rolladenfunktion" benutze, ist bei den Fenstern an manchen Stellen (speziell scrollbar) der Hintergrund komplett zu sehen. Und die menüs sind auch erst mal nicht da, erst wenn ich über die Einträge gehe, erscheinen sie...

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?

Ich würde die neuen features schon gern nutzen, aber so?

HW:nVidia GeForce 5900 ZT

AMD Athlon64 2800+

1GB ddr4 Ram

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Braucht man für echte Transparenz ne OpenGL-Karte?

Bei mir funktioniert das überhaupt nicht.

Habe in der xorg.conf

```
Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

angehängt. Mit transset und einem Klick auf ein Fenster erhalte ich

```
$ transset

opacity 0xc0000000

Set Property to 0.75
```

Das Fenster ist aber alles andere als transparent.

Oder ist vielleicht doch ein ebuild zu alt? (Ich hab bei xorg auf ~x86 verzichtet, da das Howto ja nun mehr als ein halbes Jahr alt ist)

installierte Versionen sind:

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20040821

----------

## SinoTech

Hast auch vorher "xcompmgr" gestartet ?

```

$ xcompmgr&

```

Dann ollte auch "transset" funktionieren.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Hast auch vorher "xcompmgr" gestartet ?
> 
> ```
> 
> $ xcompmgr&
> ...

 

Ne. Hab ich nicht. Dachte, das wär nur für Schatten notwendig.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Funktioniert jetzt. Danke.

----------

## R!tman

Hat es inzwischen schon jemand geschafft ein script für transset zu schreiben, sodass zB ein bestimmtes Fenster von Anfang an transparent ist?

Es nervt mich naemlich langsam immer transset 0.x, dann auf 1. Fenster klicken, transset 0.y, auf 2. Fenster klicken....

Es gibt auch kein manual oder --help für transset. Pipen und > habe ich schon versucht, zB

```
xterm | transset .7
```

hat aber nicht geklappt  :Sad: .

Hat jemand anders schon was rausgefunden?

----------

## reyneke

Weiß nicht, ob das schon erwähnt wurde, aber in Fluxbox gibt es die Möglichkeit, für aktive und passive Fenster unterschiedliche Transparenzwerte festzulegen:

~/.fluxbox/init

```

(...)

session.screen0.window.focus.alpha:   <0 - 255>

session.screen0.window.unfocus.alpha:  <0 - 255>

(...)

```

Ein laufendes transset nimmt diese Werte dann auf.

HTH,

reyneke.

----------

## R!tman

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Weiß nicht, ob das schon erwähnt wurde, aber in Fluxbox gibt es die Möglichkeit, für aktive und passive Fenster unterschiedliche Transparenzwerte festzulegen:
> 
> ~/.fluxbox/init
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, das klappt. Danke! 

Allerdings habe ich damit trotzdem ein Problem. Wenn ich nur ein Fenster in einem Screen geöffnet habe, dann passiert es manchmal (ziemlich oft eigentlich), dass das Fenster mit der Transparenzeinstellung für "out of focus" dargestellt wird. Es gibt auch ausser Doppelklicken mit der rechten Maus-Taste auf die Programmleiste keine Möglichkeit es zu ändern. zB geht Alt-Tab nicht. Auch normales klicken auf des Fenster geht nicht, selbst wenn das Focus Model auf "Click to Focus" eingestellt ist. Alle anderen Modi versagen ebenso.

[edit]Rechte Maus und dann linke Mause geht auch  :Smile: [/edit]

----------

## hoschi

hallo,

bei mir funktioniert alles recht gut, nur wie kriege ich metacity dazu, die mein obers "panel" von gnome wieder zu beachten, schon etwas lästig  :Sad: 

ich habe es mit dem trick aus dem wiki probiert, half aber nichts  :Sad: 

----------

## hoschi

*push*

me runs...

----------

## TheCurse

Hmm, bei mir funktioniert es nicht richtig. Wenn ich xcompmgr -c mache funktioniert es manchmal, und manchmal verschwinden alle meine Panels (Gnome 2.10). Wenn es funktioniert hat und ich ein programm starte verschwinden dann alle panels...

Gibts dafür irgendeine Lösung?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## reyneke

Probier mal 

```
 # xcompmgr -Cc
```

Dadurch sollte Transparenz für Panels vermieden werden, jedenfalls laut 

```
xcompmgr --help
```

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder das Gespann Xorg/xcompmgr/transset noch etwas buggy? Jedesmal, wenn ich eines der Programme update, bange ich darum, daß alles hinterher noch funktioniert.

Ich habe auch schon komplette System-Freezes durch xcompmgr erlebt, sodaß sich der Rechner noch nicht mal von außen mehr ansprechen ließ. 

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## TheCurse

Tatsächlich wurde die Transparenz der Panels dadurch vermieden und es kam auch nicht zu einem crash.

ABER: Die Panels werden fürs maximieren der Fenster nicht mehr berücksichtigt, d.h. wenn ich ein Fenster maximiere sind die Panesl nicht mehr zu sehen (werden vollständig verdeckt). Gibts dazu vielleicht auch noch eine Lösung?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## R!tman

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder das Gespann Xorg/xcompmgr/transset noch etwas buggy? Jedesmal, wenn ich eines der Programme update, bange ich darum, daß alles hinterher noch funktioniert.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon komplette System-Freezes durch xcompmgr erlebt, sodaß sich der Rechner noch nicht mal von außen mehr ansprechen ließ. 

 

So krass war es bei mir noch nicht, aber bei mir stürzt _jedes_ Mal der X-Server ab, wenn ich xcompmgr laufen habe und was glx mässiges starten will. Obwohl ich die Option

```
Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

drin habe.

[edit]Habe eine nvidia Karte[/edit]

----------

## TheCurse

Hmm, habe für mein Problem einen hotfix gefunden. Habe ein Shellscript geschrieben, was xcompmgr -c ausführt und das in meine Session gepackt. Dadurch wird es gestartet bevor die Panels geladen werden, und das Problem ist gelöst. Allerdings wird dadurch mein System EXTREM instabil, denn es stürzt nach einer Minute ab. (Ist auch nix mehr zu machen, nicht mal der acpid reagiert noch auf meinen Aus-Button...).

Habe auch eine nvivia-karte, sba und fastwrites sind aktiviert. Könnte das daran liegen?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## reyneke

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Habe auch eine nvivia-karte, sba und fastwrites sind aktiviert. Könnte das daran liegen?
> 
> (.Y.)
> ...

 

Hier dito => Ansatzpunkt (?)

Muß allerdings sagen, daß es grade im Moment einigermaßen läuft. 

Ich starte xcompmgr jedoch auch vor dem Windowmanager (fluxbox) und ohne irgendwelche Optionen, da das zu Komplikationen führt. Sit allerdings IMHO eher suboptimal.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## TheCurse

Noch nicht, 

allerdings kann ich ausschließen, dass sba oder fw die Ursache sind, denn ohne die passiert genau dasselbe.

Vielleicht irgendwas in der xorg.conf? Ich poste mal meinen Device Abschnitt:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "NvAGP" "1"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection
```

Fällt jemandem dazu was ein?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

